# Giant 7x7 Mt. Dutton Bull Elk



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

This is one of my favorite bulls taken in 2013, Cody Pollock tagged out on this giant 7x7 Mt. Dutton Bull in 2013, scoring 377" but looks way bigger!
Enjoy all the pics, hunt story and video here...http://www.i-videowildlife.com/2013/12/utah-mt-dutton-elk-2013-hunter-cody.html

Kelly Cox
www.i-videowildlife.com


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Great bull!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wonderful story! Great video! Thanks for sharing! I loved every minute of it! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice video. What happened with the shot not being on video?


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go on a great bull taken! I love his antler configuration. You are right...the bull looks bigger than the score. I would take it any time.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Great bull, nice ginger beard!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That is one of the best videos I've seen. What awesome footage of some really great bulls! 

It is never too early to start dreaming about September.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice Bull! Great video thanks for sharing.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's one SWEET BULL right there!!!!!

Those are the kind of bulls that made Dutton famous for many years ...
Glad were starting to see them like that again.....


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome bull, and a well-told story. An edit of the typos and misspellings would make it more polished, even worthy of publication.


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

such a pretty animal, great job!


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

awesome video other than its missing who really shot this elk


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, what a giant


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

To me that bull is more appealing than the spider bull.
Great bull and video.
Big


----------

